# Monatsschaltuhr mit wago 750-841 bibleotheken Codesys



## Soy03 (28 September 2013)

Moin Jungs,...
nach langem hin und her hab ich es geschafft mit SysRtcGetTime die Echtzeituhr auszulesen...

1.Nun würde ich gerne in einem Gebäude zur passende Jahreszeit die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung schalten.
Das geht mit einem schon Passenden Baustein, (gefunden habe ich bis jetzt nur eine Wochenuhr bräuchte aber dann wohl eher eine Monatsuhr), oder mit Vergleicherbausteinen wie zB. GT EQ usw.
Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher .lib diese Bausteine zu finden sind?

2. Gibt es eine baustein welcher DT zu DATE wandelt oder mir aus DT den Tag, Stunde, Secunde usw. einzeln gibt und wenn ja wo?

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus,....Marcel


----------



## hucki (28 September 2013)

Soy03 schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es eine baustein welcher DT zu DATE wandelt oder mir aus DT den Tag, Stunde, Secunde usw. einzeln gibt


Schau' Dir mal den FC von Didaddy an.

Auch wenn es für Siemens ist, das Format sollte ja gleich sein und SCL unterscheidet sich m.M.n. auch nicht all zu sehr von ST.


----------



## MRT (28 September 2013)

Besorg dir von Wago die scheduler_3_d.lib und dazu noch die visu_scheduler_03_d.lib, da sind die fertigen Buasteine drinnen di du brauchst!

Mit der visu_scheduler Libary hast du dann auch gleich eine fertige Visu auch dazu!!

Im Bild siehst du wie so was ca. aussieht!


----------



## MRT (28 September 2013)

http://www.wago.de/appnoteadmin/appnotes/a500070/public/Anwendungshinweis_Scheduler_03.pdf


----------



## computershooter (13 Oktober 2013)

oder www.oscat.de frei unterladen


----------

